# I have an idea!



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

:lol::lol:Wouldn't it be great if the bettas you wanted to rescue where free:-D:-D:-D!I was thinking that if some people who love bettas gave money to help save them (Like give the money to you or who would save some):-D!What do you think?


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i would like that idea


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Think we can make it a reality any body?:BIGhappy:


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i dont think it would be able to happen


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

True =(


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

its a good idea though


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Meh I guess it wouldn't work though!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

what a shame


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Maybe though beta novice we could make a save the bettas from Walmsrt club.=)


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

that would be cool


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Want to help me make it?


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

sure


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Well first we need a plan.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

ok


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

You guys are gonna need a lot of people to do this. A LOT. Don't mean to be a downer, just pointing it out.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

That is a nice thought.....
but......the more you buy the faster they will replace them- supporting the poor conditions...never ending...the fish will lose and the store will make money. 
The faster the fish sell will tell the store that they need to order more fish...no matter how bad we want to save them all....sadly we can't save everyone of them......

You can write to the store main office and complain and every time you are in the store and see fish in poor conditions demand that a manager be called to the department and complain, point out what is wrong and how to correct it.
Offer to write up a care sheet for them to post....

Remember, with complaints often come actions and soon they may stop selling fish and some people have only one store that they can buy fish from.

Last year a "House Bill" was written to end this hobby and no one would be allowed to keep aquariums or tropical fish, thankfully it did not pass and we got to keep our fish and hobby alive.......

I wish we had a way that we could save all the poor neglected fish that are kept in poor conditions. Some store view these fish as nothing more than hardware and just like a glass that falls and breaks-it is marked as a loss and thrown in the trash, sadly live animals in most stores are viewed this way as well...it dies-marked as a loss-thrown in the trash......

Some stores are better than others....

I do wish we could save them all without them making money from it or at least a way to make them take better care of live animals and without an animal rights movement to ban the hobby......


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Oldfishlady makes a good point. The faster we keep getting their fish, the faster they keep coming in, and that just makes for more unhappy bettas.
I didn't know a "House Bill" was written on fish keeping! Scary...


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes, HB669 I think, not the first time and not the last either, once they ban tropical fish they plan on banning dogs and cats as pets.......


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

That makes me mad  Who would ban cats and dogs? They don't do any harm to the environment, neither do tropical fish (unless you set them free, but still.) 
Hope it never happens, can't imagine myself without my fish and dogs... and all my other pets :S


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

The best way to get walmart to stop torturing their fish (not just the bettas) is to get them to stop selling them. The store itself is not equipped to take care of them properly, and they don't make much of an effort to hire people with knowledge. They also don't care whether the fish live or die, something I found out while actually working in the fish section of a walmart in like 2007.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Betta Slave said:


> That makes me mad  *Who would ban cats and dogs?* They don't do any harm to the environment, neither do tropical fish (unless you set them free, but still.)
> Hope it never happens, can't imagine myself without my fish and dogs... and all my other pets :S


PETA and the Humane Society of the United States is who, along with other extremist groups. The leaders of both of those groups are working to end all domestic pet ownership.

I agree with OFL, buying fish from places that take poor care of their fish will only perpetuate the cycle. The better way is to fight the store for better care.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh, well other than them... Still, I think it's just crazy.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Ummmmmm but Walmart is the only place I can get bettas cause the other places are like hours away.=(


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yeah thats were he can only get them


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Ummm..........beta novice Im a girl.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

oops my bad sorry


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Thats ok *hug*


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Your welcome BFF.:BIGhappy:


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

woah


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

LOL!ROFL!:rofl:


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

lol


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Lolololollololo


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

roflmao


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Rofl LOL Rofl!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

rofl lol lmao rofl


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

not fair just not fair my throat hurts *cough*


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> That makes me mad  Who would ban cats and dogs? They don't do any harm to the environment, neither do tropical fish (unless you set them free, but still.)
> Hope it never happens, can't imagine myself without my fish and dogs... and all my other pets :S


i feel the same exact way. i dont know how people could live without their dogs and cats D: that is just not cool. at all. and i think that if it should EVER occur as a notice to get rid of our pets that we should get as many people as we could and have them ALL (if possible) to send a complaint to the gov. or someone with attachments to the gov. or even a police officer. Also they cannot do this because this will have a HUGE impact on the ENTIRE country.

Only because:
1. what the heck are they going to do with all of the animals? 
2. where are they going to put them?
3 will they just set them into the wild?
3.RE- they cant put them into the wild because that will cause other catastrophic PROBLEMS.
4. THE STORES- the stores will most likely be very broke for a very long amount of time.
4.RE- all of their pet supplies will all have to be thrown away and will not be used again.
5. HUGE name-brand companies all over the world that ONLY produce PET food or pet supplies, will GO out of business.
6. the biggest question is: how will it impact "PEOPLE". Some people actually NEED dogs to survive. us people will probably just literally go crazy.


i could keep going and never stop. PEOPLE WOULD JUST BE VERY MOAPY ALL THE TIME!!!!

so you see i cannot stress it enough that THERE IS NO WAY IN HECK THAT THEY SHOULD EVER DISABLE ANIMALS TO US:l :|

I THINK I MADE my point.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Alienbetta1 said:


> Ummm..........beta novice Im a girl.


((oh my god))

that really made my day sorry Alienbetta im really sorry but i found that extremely hilarious lol:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I agree with you, Bettalover- I have no freakin' idea why they would ban cats and dogs... stupidest thing ever...!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i know that would end in COMPLETE disaster


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> ((oh my god))
> 
> that really made my day sorry Alienbetta im really sorry but i found that extremely hilarious lol:rofl::rofl::rofl:


He he he.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

sorry to laugh but it was kinda funny.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

hmm?


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

bettalover2033 Im kinda mad now :x.I guess I forgive you though.:|


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

what did he do ?


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Bettalover20333 said this about you calling me a guy.
((oh my god))

that really made my day sorry Alienbetta im really sorry but i found that extremely hilarious lol:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

jerk lol just kidding


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

LOL!:rofl:


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i know right


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Yep you know.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Back to subject "A", Banning cats and dogs isn't a good Idea at all. Banning cats and dogs is like banning *Children*. Yep. So many people who don't want to have kids get dogs or cats instead. Plus, it would ruin so many buisnesses and cause so much turmoil I think my head would explode. The world is in bad enough shape. It doesn't need to get worse. o_o


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Alienbetta1 said:


> Yep you know.




im very sorry if i really did offend you though.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

I agree with what bloo97 said about it being like banning children. That's just crazy . . . what will we do with our pets?? Turn them loose on the street? Put them down? Ugh, what a horrible thought.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Completely true


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

I think it could happen! We could make a real betta saving charity!!!! We should have a catchy name though. Any ideas? By the way, no banning cats and dogs!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

betta savers betta angels


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I think instead of buying the bettas from the terrible conitions, we should _boycott_ the stores that have the terrible contitions. That way no more bettas are replaced, and the store gets no more money. Then we only buy the bettas from the good stores. 

Just a thought.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

good idea


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks. (;


----------

